# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Vodafone αναβαθμιση απο 50 σε 100 &200

## netblues

Ηρθε η ωρα της ανανενωσης σε προγραμμα vdsl σε γραμμη που διαχειριζομαι, και επεσε το σχετικο τηλεφωνο απο τα κεντρικα. Προτειναν 5 ευρω αυξηση για ανααθμιση σε 100, μαζι με μετατροπη σε voip.
Αφηνω στην ακρη το οικονομικο του θεματος (που οντως ειναι πολυ καλο, για διπλασιασμο της ταχυτητας) και παω στα τεχνικα.

Η περιοχη εξυπηρετειται απο kv οτε, εδω και αρκετο καιρο, (θα ειναι η τριτη διετια με vf  ειχε προηγηθει και μια με wind, αρα ειναι περιπου 6 χρονια).
Η αποσταστη απο το AK ειναι πολυ μεγαλη, σε συνθηκες adsl ο συγχρονισμος με το ζορι εφτανε τα 4-5 mbit, αλλα αυτο λυθηκε με τα kv...
H συγκεκριμενη συνδεση εξυπηρετειται απο ενα dslam που ειναι 340 μετρα καλωδιακου μηκους. Τυχαινει να γνωριζω την ακριβη οδευση των καλωδιων μιας και εγινε αναβαθμιση δικτυου πριν 15 χρονια, και μπηκαν στυλοι με πλαστικα box και σκαφτηκε ο δρομος μεχρι τη καμπινα για ολη τη περιοχη. Τα εχουν κανει μπαχαλο με τα καλωδια που εχουν τραβηξει μετα απο στυλο σε στυλο, οπου δεν τους εβγαζε το δικτυο, αλλα τουλαχιστον για το ζευγαρι που με ενδιαφερει η οδευση ειναι φυσιολογικη.

Μεχρι τωρα ο συγχρονισμος ειναι ως εξης

Link StatusConnect
Modulation TypeVDSL2_Vectoring
Actual Rate(Up/Down)4998/39746 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down)16878/41032 kbps
Noise Margin(Up/Down)17.6/9.6 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down)27/19.3 dB
Output Power(Up/Down)10.9/8.5 dBm
Data Path(Up/Down)Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth(Up/Down)1/209
Interleave Delay(Up/Down)0/10
INP(Up/Down)0/1
Profile17a
LinkEncapG.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors(Up/Down)15/1680
AnnexTypeAnnexB

Ουτε λαθη εχει, ουτε πεφτει.
Εχω επιβεβαιωσει, με τεχνικο της vf οτι η ταχυτητα στο box της εισαγωγης ειναι 46. Υπαρχει ενα μικρο περιθωριο με αλλαγη στην εσωτερικη, αλλα ας μεινουμε στην μετρημενη ταχυτητα στη κολωνα.
Η τηλεφωνια ειναι κλασσικη, με splitter.

Οταν ειπα οτι λογω αποστασης δεν ειναι εφικτο να πιασουμε 200 (!) αλλα και ουτε 100, οταν ξερουμε οτι η μεγιστη εφικτη ταχυτητα ειναι 46 μετρημενη στο box.
Οχι μου λεει, γινεται, θα την μετατρεψουμε σε vpu light (!)  :Respekt:   Ενταξει, λεω, θα καταργησουμε 2 splitter, αντε να κερδισουμε 3 mbit, μεχρι τα 100 πως? (για να μην πω τα 200)
Οχι μου λεει, γινεται, και για τα διακοσια θα σας φερουμε ινα μεχρι το σπιτι (!!!!).
Μα λεω δεν υπαρχει τετοια δυνατοτητα στην περιοχη, ουτως η αλλως η περιοχη ανηκει στον οτε, και στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας δινει μεχρι 50 ο οτε.

Επιμενει οτι γινεται και οτι δεν εχει σχεση τι λεει ο ... οτε. (!!)
Με τα πολλα με συνδεει με το τεχνικο τμημα για να με διαβεβαιωσει. Μπαινει στο router, βλεπει τα χαλια μας και μου λεει, εγω βλεπω το τωρα και λυνω τεχνικα προβληματα. Και μετα πεταει το μπαλακι.... οι πωλησεις ΞΕΡΟΥΝ   :ROFL: ...

Και λεω τωρα εγω με το φτωχο μυαλο μου. Το κοστος αναβαθμισης δεν ειναι μεγαλο. (δωρεαν νεο ρουτερ, χωρις τελος κλπ) Και τα 10 Mbit upload θα τα παρω σιγουρα. Θα χασω την αξιοπιστια του pstn αλλα οκ, δεν θα μεινουμε για παντα σε pstn. Ετσι για τη διασκεδαση του θεματος, λεω να τους ζητησω 200, να μου πουν οχι και να παμε σε downgrade.

Φυσικα αν εβαζαν ινα, θα ελεγα ναι, χθες...   αλλα υπαρχει εστω και μια περιπτωση που να εχει γινει κατι τετοιο? Προφανως στο sfbb η διευθυνση δεν ειναι καν επιλεξιμη. Υπαρχει ftth στο ιδιο ταχυδρομικο κωδικα αλλα ειναι περιξ του ΑΚ. και εκει μια χαρα gpon καμπινες υπαρχουν.

Τι πιθανοτητες δινουμε να μην δωσει καν ο οτε προφιλ 100/10 στo dslam του οταν δεν το πουλαει καν ο ιδιος αραγε? (και το pstn μαζι)

----------


## sdikr

Το Αttenuation που βγάζει δεν είναι με την καμία 340 μέτρα,   απο την άλλη το  οτι συγχρονίζει με vectoring σημαίνει πως παίρνεις απο καμπίνα
Με αυτά τα νούμερα δεν νομίζω οτι θα πιάσεις 100

----------


## netblues

Δεν ειχα ποτε την παραμικρή αμφιβολία  περι καμπινας. Ειχα δει και την σχετικη αυξηση οταν μπηκε. το vectoring ,που τοτε πλησιαζε τα 50. Σιγα σιγα καθως μπηκαν κιαλλοι, επεσε.
.Και για τα μετρα ειμαι σίγουρος τοσο επειδη το σκαψιμο το θυμαμαι αλλα και λογω τοπολογίας περιοχης
Και γω  πιστεύω οτι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση, με τιποτε.
Να το κανω μονο για το voip και τα 10up..  Θα τους πω να βαλλουν 200 αφου επιμενουν οτι γινεται  :Smile:

----------


## netblues

Τελικα λυθηκε το "μυατηριο". Μπορεις να βαλεις μεχρι 200, αλλα αν δεν τα πιανεις, τοτε θα εφαρμοσθει εκπτωση 5% και οχι downgrade.
Υποθετω οτι αν δεν το απορριψουν μονοι τους στην πορεια θα πρεπει να γινει σχετικη καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ και να επανελθω στο προηγουμενο πακετο.
Ομως επειδη οι τιμες προσφορας διαφερουν σημαντικα απο τις ονομαστικες, μπορει παντα να δωσουν το προηγουμενο πακετο σε μεγαλυτερη τιμή απο οτι το δινουν τωρα. Χωρια τη βαβουρα και το σπασιμο νευρων.
Εφοσον δεν ηταν ξεκαθαροι οτι αν ΔΕΝ ειναι εφικτη η νεα ταχυτητα τοτε μπορω να γυρισει στην υπαρχουεισα κατασταση, και τη τρεχουσα τιμη, αποφασιστηκε να μην παρθει το ρισκο. 
Θα το εκανα εστω για το upload, αλλα οταν ο οτε δεν δινει στο ιδιο κουτι πανω απο 50, παιζει να μην δωσει καν το profil και να μεινω να το κοιταω.
Εντωμεταξυ δεν θα το αλλαξουν καν σε vpu light, (δλδ voip). Αν θυμαμαι καλα, το offnet ειναι πιο ακριβο απο το vpu light.
Αβυσσος το πως βγαζουν λεφτα με τοσο συμπιεσμενα νουμερα τελικα.

----------

